# Graycliff Turbo greycliff g2 turbo Cigar Review - The offspring of Graycliff and AJ Fernandez



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Graycliff Turbo greycliff g2 turbo Cigar Review - The offspring of Graycliff and AJ Fernandez*

This is a Maduro Wrapper cigar that is created by AJ Fernandez. It is a smooth looking cigar that sports a 60 ring gauge. The cigar lit easily an...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Turbo greycliff g2 turbo Cigar Review - The offspring of Graycliff and AJ Fernandez


----------

